# How to mount old noise filter



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Years ago I got this coil, capacitor (or whatever it is...) together with some other used car audio stuff.
I faintly remember the seller told me it was some kind of noise killer.
I would like to try it. But how should I wire it?
I measured it's dc resistance is 0 ohm. So I'm guessing it should be wired in the constant +12v feeding my headunit?
If anyone knows what it is and what it's supposed to do, I would really like to know.


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone?


----------

